# From The UK, Looking To Start An LLC



## AtomicUK (Oct 5, 2011)

Living in England, I am currently looking at the options for an American business, so naturally I have a million questions!

Some background:
I work in the music industry and have been coming to America for almost 40 years with work and as a regular annual tourist.
My wife also works in the industry and my business, while our family is no longer at home.

I was approached recently during a US trip by two separate individuals about bringing my knowledge and ideas to an American based business to which they would wish to be involved.

As a small brief, the company would bring European music groups to the USA for tours, whilst also taking American bands to the UK and Europe.
It would combine a number of services under one company to assist the music groups.

To start the questions rolling:
BUSINESS

I have always understood that for a start up business, being a non resident, I would be looking at an E2 application and in the region of 100k investment.
However, I would not be making the financial investment into the company, the American nationals would.

Would the company need to therefore be registered by the American nationals who while were also active directors, appointed me as the majority director?

We would be looking to form an LLC and possibly in Delaware upon the recommendation of the New York accountant who we would use.
The LLC could however also be potentially set up in any state that we decide to locate the main office. (see below)

LOCATION
This could be in any number of places.
What is critical is access to Trans-Atlantic flights, but East Coast or perhaps Mid West locations are options.

Currently I am considering business locations within 2 hours of the following:

Boston
New York
Philadelphia
Washington
Miami

Perhaps also:
Atlanta
Austin
Chicago

The investors are based in Miami, so that is good reason to locate there, but not a requirement.
It is not the ideal location but does have benefits.

One train of thought would be to have a office in Delaware
A) Because of the LLC potentially being opened there.
&
B) It is a good central point for trans Atlantic flights into Washington, New York & Philadelphia.

VISA
I would not be looking to live in America full time (unless the growth of the business later dictated this) however, I would need a visa to travel freely to the USA and the office might also act a residence for myself and my wife as we would need to stay for long periods of time.

In all previous cases of working in the US, the petition has been made for me to come in on a P1 / P2 visa relating to an individual musical artist or group.
These have been time specific from 2 weeks to perhaps a year.

However, for this, I would need to be able to come and go on a regular basis to conduct business, so what would be the best visa applicable to this requirement?
Perhaps one of the following E-1, L-1A, O-1?

At this stage, I will refrain from more questions, but will naturally add any potentially relevant information in relation to any replies.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You need to have a consultation with an Aila Lawyer ..to go thru this in detail
you bring up many different scenarios


----------



## AtomicUK (Oct 5, 2011)

Davis1 said:


> You need to have a consultation with an Aila Lawyer ..to go thru this in detail
> you bring up many different scenarios


Thank you for the quick reply Davis1. :yo:
I am currently awaiting information from both an accountant and a Aila Lawyer (both based in NYC) who I have dealt with previously.

Just looking for all the help and advice I can get.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

there are Aila lawyers in London


----------



## AtomicUK (Oct 5, 2011)

Davis1 said:


> there are Aila lawyers in London


Thanks again Davis1


----------



## Donnezmoi (Jan 17, 2014)

AtomicUK,

If you're going to fly back and forth a lot, think about airports. Miami is almost always open, while Boston, NYC, and Washington were closed a lot the last two winters.

The lower cost cities on your list were Philly, Chicago, and possibly Miami.

Delaware (Dover) makes a lot of sense, not just for the LLC, but because you can drive to Washington and Philly airports (although they do close often in winter)

You might want to think about some under-appreciated cities likes Raleigh-Durham, Pittsburgh, and Cleveland, all with serviceable airports.

All of that said, the music business is incredibly competitive, nay vicious, in the USA, and every niche is thoroughly exploited. As for imported music, my fellow citizens are pretty provincial.

Best of luck

D


----------



## AtomicUK (Oct 5, 2011)

Many thanks for your reply Donnezmoi. 
Naturally valid points of course.

As the business is music based, I am prioritising many factors, but starting with trans-Atlantic options.

Delaware only came into view due to the LLC option, but then I realised it gave me five hub airports BWI, EWR, IAD, JFK, PHL within two hours to potentially use (or even get diverted to!)

The next priority is cost, closely followed by drive time to other key music cities.

There is a potential reason to be in south Florida (good weather aside) but it's isn't a main target stop for bands and it is a heck of a drive (over 5 hours) just top get to the State line from the location that would be the reason to be there.

As for the viability of the business, there is a gap hence me looking at it. 

Thanks again for your input and kind words.


----------



## lambana (Jul 14, 2015)

I would look into Philadelphia and Washington. I am not aware of the venues you want promote these bands to, but these places have a very good city life for hipsters.


----------



## Karen Burge (Aug 23, 2015)

Living in UK I had an LLC in USA. Very simple. I registered it in Nevada due to tax reasons (this is probably why you've been recommended Delaware). if you do business i another State, you register an interest in that State. There are various companies that will handle all this for you. I used They were very reasonable and efficient.


----------

